# What Will a "Woke" Military Mean for Us?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Identity Politics and Critical Race Theory Have No Place in U.S. Military


Sen. Tom Cotton, rightly angered that the Department of Defense is moving to indoctrinate U.S. military personnel in divisive critical race theory, has introduced a bill that would forbid it.




www.heritage.org





This will divide the military, and that's what the Chinese want.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*This will divide the military, and that's what the Chinese want.*

I _assume_ you're referring to the American military. And yes, there was a very bad "slope" in the 1968 to '72 era. Let's face it, the jokes are over, after all, the joke might refer to your dad or your uncle.

I believe that there was also a very strict "reject rate" at this time. One of my freshman class (living in student-housing) came back almost at the end of the year. There was a mistaken belief that if you didn't get yourself into "an injury," dismal grades, or tickets to Canada you'd be watering a Vietnamese jungle with napalm. The guys I knew served in The States like most guys. And most of the guys doing the fighting had the skills to actually fight, and did so with distinction.

My discussion with a soldier at one of our "meeting and greets" lasted within two, perhaps three seconds. He saw the simple word "asthma" in my sheet and told me to take up "wall-papering..."


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> *This will divide the military, and that's what the Chinese want.*
> 
> I _assume_ you're referring to the American military. And yes, there was a very bad "slope" in the 1968 to '72 era. Let's face it, the jokes are over, after all, the joke might refer to your dad or your uncle.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but what the Hell are you talking about?
Try reading the article and you'll understand the topic.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> I'm sorry, but what the Hell are you talking about?


He's gone back to a time when you might have just made into your teens. 

They told me back then not to take those things because they will cause flashbacks when you get older. 50 years later and I'm still waiting...............


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> He's gone back to a time when you might have just made into your teens.
> 
> They told me back then not to take those things because they will cause flashbacks when you get older. 50 years later and I'm still waiting...............


Oh, we had acid in the days of my youth, too. Me? I was all about beer.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Oh, we had acid in the days of my youth, too. Me? I was all about beer.


Yeah but I was referring to what he said about the military. That was the 60's. 

Oh and we did our fair share, and then some, of beer.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I absolutely agree with everything in the article.
From your first day in the military, your individuality is broken from you, and you are rebuilt as one of a team.
This has to be so, it has to be done.

There is no room for "identity politics". Your identity is as a Soldier, a Marine, a Sailor, an Airman.
The ONLY color is the color of your uniform.

Senior NCO's will be retiring in droves if this crap goes forward.
And, it is not officers who actually run the Army or Marines - it is the NCO's.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> Identity Politics and Critical Race Theory Have No Place in U.S. Military
> 
> 
> Sen. Tom Cotton, rightly angered that the Department of Defense is moving to indoctrinate U.S. military personnel in divisive critical race theory, has introduced a bill that would forbid it.
> ...


It seems to mean we couldnt fight our way out of a wet paper bag?


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Its all part of the plan, Since the Administration and even Congress has limited powers to try to enforce an ideology, They do have control over the military and education system. In addition they have control over Government Contracts. So those are the areas that they are targeting CRT, Climate Change etc, even though MOST of people in this country are against those ideologies. 

Since young minds are easily molded, these are the perfect environments to advance that agenda, whatever that is.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

It means the death of the United States.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Army Commander Under Inquiry for Alleged Remarks About White People


Rhodes, commander of 1st Battalion, 8th Infantry Regiment, is under inquiry after allegedly telling troops "white people are the problem."




www.breitbart.com





Are you white? You are part of the problem.



> Army Lieutenant Col. Andrew Rhodes, the commander of the 1st Battalion, 8th Infantry Regiment, 3rd Regimental Combat Team, 4th Infantry Division at Fort Carson, is under preliminary inquiry after allegedly telling troops that “white people are the problem,” according to an Army spokesperson.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Are you white? You are part of the problem.


No big news there for me. I'm white and I've been told I'm the problem most of my life. They should try something different.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Army Commander Under Inquiry for Alleged Remarks About White People
> 
> 
> Rhodes, commander of 1st Battalion, 8th Infantry Regiment, is under inquiry after allegedly telling troops "white people are the problem."
> ...


Well, it appears as if the Army is doing it’s job by investigating this officer.
They did not condone it, they did not sweep it under the rug.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, it appears as if the Army is doing it’s job by investigating this officer.
> They did not condone it, they did not sweep it under the rug.


Yet, the command is training the kids to be suspicious of each other.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

*Are you white? You are part of the problem*.
Ooooooh, I do so enjoy being the problem!
*Yet, the command is training the kids to be suspicious of each other.*
Wellesley has started a system for the schools to report if anyone hears another student or parent or teacher say something racist or offensive. 🥳🥳😳 Sure as hell sounds like Nazi Germany, children reporting parents, neighbors reporting neighbors.


----------

